# Can rats eat cherry



## JessyGene

I didnt see cherries on the list of good or bad food for rats. can I give a tiny piece as a treat


----------



## Flashygrrl

I give them a quarter apiece when I have them. You just can't feed the pit.


----------



## JessyGene

thanks!


----------



## Nauseum

I feed my rats cherry and raspberry occasionally and afterwards it looks like a mini masacre! Their mouths and paw stain red. It's quite hilarious!


----------

